
Counteracting the "you're not being open-minded" argument - beaudeal
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T69TOuqaqXI&fmt=18
======
cpr
Except that scientists are notoriously close-minded.

Modern science is more of a religion than science, and anyone who questions
the reigning orthodoxy is basically shunned (can't get work, can't get
published, etc.).

------
gills
The video is interesting.

Unfortunately, I have yet to meet a claimed atheist in person who has not
presented me with the ironic spectacle of beating me over the head about how
wrong I am because I have beliefs which they do not share.

~~~
gort
Don't pretend this applies to just religion.

If you openly declare your belief in alchemy, alien abduction, astrology, the
Easter Bunny, fairies, ghosts, holocaust denialism, karma, the Loch Ness
Monster, magic, moon-landing-hoaxism, 9/11 truthism, reincarnation, Santa
Claus, telepathy, thetans, unicorns, Yahweh, or the Yeti...

...then those who fight on the side of reason may show you less respect than
you think you deserve.

~~~
gills
The point I was making was one of irony concerning select individuals and the
uneven application of so-called open-mindedness. Paramount to open-minded
behavior is to be comfortable enough with the understanding that others see
the world differently than yourself, that you can be exposed to alternate
views and evidence while being curious, skeptical, and feeling unthreatened.

Regardless of the topic, disrespect is generally a defense in response to the
perception that one's worldview is being threatened. Every person, in
particular those who claim to be 'on the side of reason' in a given
discussion, should understand this and learn sufficient introspection to
detect and counteract such behavior, because defense of one's worldview is
silent admission that parts of it are not based entirely on evidence.

------
hotshothenry
good video, basically explains every nut-job that believes in intellectual
design

